# Progynova



## Lollipop2010 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there,
I have Progynova to take ahead of egg donation and I had it in my head that I start it tomorrow but i just checked all my information and it should have been yesterday. I don't know how I have managed this as I have been triple reading everything. I have now taken todays dosage but am a day behind. I feel really stressed. Will this make a difference?

Regards


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Best to ring the clinic - they might want to alter your dose.

I should not think that it will make too much difference though, just 1 day.

When I did my FET cycle I started the progynova with a lining of 3.8mm and within 1 week it was 13.5mm. They wanted me to continue with the oestrogen for a few more days to mature the lining.

As long as your lining has reached 8mm or more by ET this will give you the best chances - although some people are saying it is the quality of the lining, not the thickness that makes the difference.

It can't be that fixed in stone how long your donor will stimulate for, so I can't imagine that it can be that critical.

Let me know what they say.
Try not to stress, it is done now and you can only move forward now with the given circumstances.


----------

